

Show HN: Using Twilio to extend the functionality of Siri - brianshaffer
http://brianshaffer.com/using-twilio-to-extend-the-functionality-of-siri/

======
mappum
That's a cool idea for making a Siri API for anything, but in this
application, the process is too slow to be worth it (you could open the
Spotify app and type in "Lady Gaga" much quicker.

